# DIY Riparium?



## EmilyHuskyWolf (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm new here so yeah. ANYWAYS I've been keeping fish for as long as i can remember, and so since the only aquariums i have currently are a few betta tanks and a 10 gallon planted tank with a bunch of K class endlers and neons, I was thinking about making a few nano tanks and a riparium. The problem is that I'm not clear on how the emersed plants are supposed to be planted. Also, for the Canadians here, does anyone know where to get relatively cheaper plants? I am going to need to get a LOT of plants, and dont want to be spending $100+ on them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Ripariums have both aquatic plants and terrestrial "swamp" plants, which grow with the roots in the water. The latter plants include many which are also used as "house plants", much cheaper than aquarium plants. http://ripariumsupply.com/ provides a lot of information about how to set them up and care for them.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

EmilyHuskyWolf said:


> Also, for the Canadians here, does anyone know where to get relatively cheaper plants? I am going to need to get a LOT of plants, and dont want to be spending $100+ on them. Thanks in advance!


Creatures on Bay St is ok for prices, and you get relatively large bunches for the stem plants. Aquariums West, although pricey, you get a *lot* of plants in the pot. If definitely makes up for the price, and the quality is great. It also comes with a discount which offsets shipping. Shipping is fast, I got two shipments mailed next day after ordering, which was then delivered the day after. You can also try the Plant Guy from Winnipeg but they have various brands/sources for the same plant, all with different pricing so you have to check carefully. PM me and we can text or talk.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome to TPT.
In case you haven't seen it, there is a thread more Riparium oriented http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Don't forget stores like Rona, Reno-Depot, Home Depot. 

On the first post on this thread, I list plants I grow emersed above the tank. It might inspire you. Most of the plants there were bought at above mentionned stores.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=892833&highlight=


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey there, ripariums are a real fun aspect to aquariums and I find very addicting. You can use a lot of common house plants on ripariums, though not all as well as some lower light/humidity need pond plants and some emersed aquatic plants even! 60+% of my plants are from grocery stores and home important indoor plant sections.
As for how to plant there are a few planter basket method. A quick easy one is plastic and rubber shower caddies with slits in the bottom to let water in and roots grow out:



Some people have used pumps and make planter troth/containers that the water flows through, some have home made acrylic plants put in the back of sumps that are on a tank.

As for media I've been using expanded clay media as I had a lot left over from trying aquaponics (similar to ripariums but with edible plants and plants and roots are kept out of reach of the fish typically). Clay media is light weight (good for suction cup based plant holders) and wicks up moisture so you don't have to have roots completely submerged. You can also use lava rock or normal aquarium gravel as media. Sand would be hard to contain depending on your planter.

For planting a riparium plant, if they come with soil thoroughly but gently rinse all soil off the roots before use, if roots are very long for my short planters I cut them shorter, put a little media in the bottom of the planter, hold the plant in it and fill in more media to hold the plant in place.

For plants like I said most are house plants that I have, but also some emersed aquatic plants and some plants bought from a riparium specific seller on the forum, hydrophyte. Be mindful or ordering plants online during the hot summer though!
20g long riparium journal:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=5765874#post5765874

Riparium Flora: Purple Waffle
Dragons Tongue
Ruellia brittoniana 'Katie' (from pt member hydrophyte)
Spathiphyllum (Peace lily-dwarf species from pt member hydrophyte) (flowers)
Sweetflag (from pt member hydrophyte)
Star Grass (from pt member hydrophyte) (flowers)
Rain lily (from pt member hydrophyte)
Polka dot/mosaic plant (garden plant) (flowers)
Riccia (emersed)
Hydro sp. japan (emersed)
Helxine soleirolii (garden plant)
Tradescantia zebrine (Wondering jew)
Fittonia albivenis

55g riparium journal:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=451929

Riparium Flora: Pothos varigated
Aluminum plant (Pilea Cadierei)
Friendship Plant (Pilea involucrata)(flowers)
Peace Lily (Spathiphyllum "domino") (flowers)
Dwarf Palm Neanthe Bella
Anthurium (flowers)
Alocosia polly
Marble Queen (pothos)
Prayer Plant (Maranta leuconeura)
Aglaonema (Chinese evergreen)
Red Water Dock (Rumex sanguineus) (pond plant)
Arrowhead Plant (Syngonium podophyllum 'Cream Allusion')
Plants infront of the tank: 
Arrowhead Plant (Syngonium sp??)
Peace lily (one of the species that grows large)
dwarf mondo grass
varigated pothos (with roots in the tank.)

*edit:* copy and pasted from another forum I posted in, sometimes suction cups give out so here's my solution for it. Old photos before filling in my ripariums more.

*DIY Riparium Basket*

*Materials Used:*
plastic shower basket with holes
'size' 12 coated copper wire-green
plastic window/door screen (optional)
clay media

*Tools Used:*
Needle Nose Pliers
wire cutters/clippers/***** (old school name)
razor


*Other Material and Tool Options:*
Gardening Wire
crafting mesh (optional)
nylon stocking (optional)
gravel
lava rock
other sizes or colors for coated copper wire
zip ties


*Photos:*
















*Details:*
Ripariums are a great way bring more color and beauty to a tank as well as take up nitrates, but without taking up too much space under water. Having the leaves directly exposed to air lets the plants get their co2 much quicker so they can grow faster which means absorbing nitrates from the water more rapidly (plus fish and shrimp love the under water roots). 
Some people spend over $20 for riparium specific baskets with suction cups, mesh, and media. I decided to save more $ and use left over window/door screen (optional depending on media used), expanded clay pebble media (used commonly for aquaponic style gardening), and show baskets. Make sure the baskets are plastic and not painted (could chip off), and have holes/slits to let water in and roots grow out. You can skip the use of wire and just try the suction cups but the ones I got have issue staging in place and tend to sink below the water line. So I'll be using coated wire to keep them permanently in place! If you also use this DO NOT leave the exposed end of the copper in the water-it is not safe. I cut a length of wire and put it through the suction cup holes and against the tank to mold around the trim so it stays in place (if you have a rimless tank I'd not recommend doing this as the tension may damage the glass, use pliers instead to shape the wire). I used pliers to wrap the wire around itself on the back so it would not hand down past the black tank trim and be visible (alternatively you can just cut the wire).
Because I'm using a larger clay media (only because I have a large bag leftover from an aquaponics setup-the white chalky-ness on the above photo if from dried calcium deposits from the tap) I don't really need the mesh for these baskets, but if you use smaller gravel or have a basket with larger holes you may need it. I just cut it to fit in the basket and cover the holes then fill with media. If you also use clay media I'd recommended soaking it for a day beforehand as it tends to float the first time it gets wet but once it absorbs enough water it will sink. You can also use tank gravel or pea gravel for your media, or even broken up lava rock.


----------



## EmilyHuskyWolf (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! I'll try to post some pics when i'm finished.



Daisy Mae said:


> Creatures on Bay St is ok for prices, and you get relatively large bunches for the stem plants. Aquariums West, although pricey, you get a *lot* of plants in the pot. If definitely makes up for the price, and the quality is great. It also comes with a discount which offsets shipping. Shipping is fast, I got two shipments mailed next day after ordering, which was then delivered the day after. You can also try the Plant Guy from Winnipeg but they have various brands/sources for the same plant, all with different pricing so you have to check carefully. PM me and we can text or talk.


Will definitely go to creatures when i have time, but i haven't gone there for a long time since their guppies had cammalanus worms. I think that their guppies have been treated though.


----------



## EmilyHuskyWolf (Jul 31, 2015)

AquaAurora said:


> Hey there, ripariums are a real fun aspect to aquariums and I find very addicting. You can use a lot of common house plants on ripariums, though not all as well as some lower light/humidity need pond plants and some emersed aquatic plants even! 60+% of my plants are from grocery stores and home important indoor plant sections.
> As for how to plant there are a few planter basket method. A quick easy one is plastic and rubber shower caddies with slits in the bottom to let water in and roots grow out:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

EmilyHuskyWolf said:


> Thanks for the detailed post!


You're welcome ^^


----------

